# IP gray top lab results



## exphys88 (Mar 16, 2012)

Here are the results from my serum hgh test while on IP's gray tops.  I injected 10 iu, 3.5 hours before the blood draw.  My level was less than .1!  Absolutely bunk.  My igf was elevated because I just finished a cycle as you can see from my horrible lh and fsh levels.

These came from an authorized IP reseller, so nobody can argue these are counterfeits.


----------



## dollarbill (Mar 16, 2012)

did you show who sold you these? if so what was there comment


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks for taking the time to test and keep all of us informed brother. It's greatly appreciated.


----------



## exphys88 (Mar 16, 2012)

dollarbill said:


> did you show who sold you these? if so what was there comment



I was given them for free from an authorized IP reseller to get them tested.


----------



## rage racing (Mar 16, 2012)

thanks for posting your results.


----------



## snakeskinz (Mar 16, 2012)

exphysiologist88 said:


> I was given them for free from an authorized IP reseller to get them tested.


 

sucks for him ....i would re-think selling anything from IP .....good work ex....glad this forum allows this type of good info and doestnt delete it like so many do

snake


----------



## independent (Mar 16, 2012)

Damn bro youre the man. youre gonna save some people a lot of cash.


----------



## exphys88 (Mar 16, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> Damn bro youre the man. youre gonna save some people a lot of cash.



I've got to say that samson is a good guy, he made this possible.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 16, 2012)

I think we should reward you in some way ex.. to encourage others to follow your lead.


----------



## exphys88 (Mar 16, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> I think we should reward you in some way ex.. to encourage others to follow your lead.



thanks bro.  It's already happening though, guys are doing this across all the boards.  Unfortunately, we're discovering that most of the hgh out there is bunk, even the ones that guys swear by.


----------



## redz (Mar 16, 2012)

Glad to see this before shelling out $$


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 16, 2012)

I'll hook you up with some peptides and you can get some test run..  Since there are some members here that think peps are "BS".


----------



## rage racing (Mar 16, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> I think we should reward you in some way ex.. to encourage others to follow your lead.



I did...REPS


----------



## justhav2p (Mar 16, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> I'll hook you up with some peptides and you can get some test run.. Since there are some members here that think peps are "BS".


 

guys like myself just don't know anything about them... and no one tells me you can get jacked taking them.....................

Ex, great info..... Scammers should be roped to horses pulling in different directions.


----------



## exphys88 (Mar 16, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> I'll hook you up with some peptides and you can get some test run..  Since there are some members here that think peps are "BS".



thanks, but I really know nothing about them, and already poke myself enough.


----------



## rage racing (Mar 16, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> I'll hook you up with some peptides and you can get some test run..  Since there are some members here that think peps are "BS".


Very cool bro....


----------



## sar012977 (Mar 16, 2012)

thanks for posting.. was actually looking into spending some $$ on that! thanks again!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 16, 2012)

exphysiologist88 said:


> thanks, but I really know nothing about them, and already poke myself enough.


 

haha.. understandable. I'll leave that as an open offer to you though.. if there comes a time down the road.. I'll work something out for you.


----------



## exphys88 (Mar 16, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> haha.. understandable. I'll leave that as an open offer to you though.. if there comes a time down the road.. I'll work something out for you.



That's incredibly generous of you.  thanks.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 16, 2012)

exphysiologist88 said:


> That's incredibly generous of you. thanks.


 

Like I said before, I appreciate you looking out for all of us.  You probably just saved countless brothers, pockets full of money.


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Mar 16, 2012)

Wow that's garbage...

Thanks for posting this up Ex.


----------



## snakeskinz (Mar 16, 2012)

exphysiologist88 said:


> Here are the results from my serum hgh test while on IP's gray tops. I injected 10 iu, 3.5 hours before the blood draw. My level was less than .1! Absolutely bunk. My igf was elevated because I just finished a cycle as you can see from my horrible lh and fsh levels.
> 
> These came from an authorized IP reseller, so nobody can argue these are counterfeits.


 
ex...... heres some irony....if you go on his site he shows such great concern for the bros who use tren that is made with ba because ba melts the rubber stopper and may cause cancer ....blahhh blahhh.... and of course doesnt use ba in his tren.......yet nobody knows what the hell this powder is that he sells as gh?? WTF??

i too will keep testing and posting results ....just dont plan on buying any questionable gh anytime soon

snake


----------



## swollen (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks for us the results, brah..


----------



## exphys88 (Mar 16, 2012)

snakeskinz said:


> ex...... heres some irony....if you go on his site he shows such great concern for the bros who use tren that is made with ba because ba melts the rubber stopper and may cause cancer ....blahhh blahhh.... and of course doesnt use ba in his tren.......yet nobody knows what the hell this powder is that he sells as gh?? WTF??
> 
> i too will keep testing and posting results ....just dont plan on buying any questionable gh anytime soon
> 
> snake



Yeah, he's also saying that his type of high doesn't show up on the serum tests, lol


----------



## fsoe (Mar 16, 2012)

good lord ... guess I might as well break down and ask my Dr. if he can help me out ... He's been so generous with everything else. He did tell me though last year that the feds are watching GH scripts like a hawk....


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 16, 2012)

Thats what I expected. You know how difficult it is going to toss the rest of my kit(9/10 left). Even though I knew they are bunk. 
I'm done with ip products.  
I got three different ones coming from china. If these are bunk I'm going to drop gh until the market fixes itself


----------



## justplayin (Mar 16, 2012)

It's a godamn shame that most of the generics out there usually turn out to be junk. I just got burnt with some fake TAITROPINs. 10 IU before the test and my serum growth hormone level only came back at 0.1 ng/mL! 

No more generics for me. Maybe when I double my salary I can get some Jintropins again


----------



## JUSTRIGHT (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks again bro, that's how the forum can work for everyone. Dude, took one for the team.


----------



## MattPorter (Mar 16, 2012)

GUYS! This is becoming "the norm" across most forums!!!

The norm -- meaning fake GH and also the norm meaning -- pay 50 friggin bucks to get a quick GH serum test and post RESULTS!

The more we do this, the less scum bags will be sending fake product. Thanks for posting results.

As of now --- rips seem to be holding weight... but you never know...

-Matt


----------



## petey2005 (Apr 2, 2012)

Okay, so your showing the results of the gray tops, which of course i just bought about 20 kits of, and they are bunk to that test. What about yellows? Blues? I'm really discouraged at this point seeing as when my favorite labs all got busted and this is what I have no I don't really know what to do. I am about to place another order for like twenty yellows and check into using igf also, but local BB are swearing on gh with just test & masteron or tren whatever.. But I feel like people are constantly bull shitting about what works and what doesn't locally and I'm not experienced in where to get lab test done and what not, but I would love to drop 500 to save me 10k in bunk annually. Also, why do some extremely well physiqued BB's keep telling me to only do 2iu a day? Is there any truth in that? Even with test

Also on 5iu a day, 2.5 am, 2.5 pm of JUST GH, I havent cycled in over 6mo, I have noticed tiredness and appetite increasing on the grays.. but no wierd swelling or anything else. but that only went on for about two weeks, last three weeks, no dreams, appetite leveling out.. I think I'm trying to convince myself it's not bunk, but if anyone else has explanation im all ears.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 2, 2012)

Goes to show you, IP is still like a box of chocolates...

Petey, most people start around 2 iu to avoid side effects like numb hands, and so on. Unless you are a monster, you probably don't need to be doing 10iu. Long and low, depending on what you're using it for, and your experience with it.


----------



## petey2005 (Apr 2, 2012)

Mudge said:


> Goes to show you, IP is still like a box of chocolates...
> 
> Petey, most people start around 2 iu to avoid side effects like numb hands, and so on. Unless you are a monster, you probably don't need to be doing 10iu. Long and low, depending on what you're using it for, and your experience with it.




Im definitely NOT huge, and I don't even want to be really big.. I'm 5'8, when I was up around 210 Even lean i looked.. boxy. Even on grays at 5iu a day I have no sides so I'm all but stopping this immediately. Guess its to the yellow tops :| Thanks!


----------



## XYZ (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks for posting.


----------



## exphys88 (Apr 3, 2012)

petey2005 said:


> Im definitely NOT huge, and I don't even want to be really big.. I'm 5'8, when I was up around 210 Even lean i looked.. boxy. Even on grays at 5iu a day I have no sides so I'm all but stopping this immediately. Guess its to the yellow tops :| Thanks!



the yellows are underdosed too.  stick with rips, novos or z for now.


----------



## njc (Apr 3, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> haha.. understandable. I'll leave that as an open offer to you though.. if there comes a time down the road.. I'll work something out for you.



I know of independent third party lab testing that was performed on a certain company (legit testing done by a guy that I trust).  There MOD-GRF1 was tested and came back at over 97% purity. A defenite pass. MOD-GRF1 is probably the most exensive and most difficult peptide to manufacture..so it stands to reason that most....if not all....of their entire line would be legit.

The peptide industry is just as bad as the HGH industry im guessing.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 3, 2012)

njc said:


> I know of independent third party lab testing that was performed on a certain company (legit testing done by a guy that I trust).  There MOD-GRF1 was tested and came back at over 97% purity. A defenite pass. MOD-GRF1 is probably the most exensive and most difficult peptide to manufacture..so it stands to reason that most....if not all....of their entire line would be legit.
> 
> *The peptide industry is just as bad as the HGH industry im guessing*.



I think you're right with that one.  We do inhouse,  HPLC and MSDS, the HPLC shows the purity and MSDS shows consistency 
with the structure.  We had to send back our last batch of IGF Des because it wasn't up to par.


----------



## colochine (Apr 3, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> I think you're right with that one.  We do inhouse,  HPLC and MSDS, the HPLC shows the purity and MSDS shows consistency
> with the structure.  We had to send back our last batch of IGF Des because it wasn't up to par.



Hmmm


----------



## SloppyJ (Apr 3, 2012)

Bunk GH sucks. But what sucks even more is throwing away bunk GH.


----------



## exphys88 (Apr 3, 2012)

Lol, I still have the gray tops. Hard to throw them away.


----------



## SloppyJ (Apr 3, 2012)

I said fuck it and tossed 8 kits of those kigs. They're dead to me.


----------



## MovinWeight (Apr 3, 2012)

im not sure about their HGH but their orals are legit...


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 3, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> I said fuck it and tossed 8 kits of those kigs. They're dead to me.



800 units.. dude im sorry for your loss...


----------



## petey2005 (Apr 3, 2012)

exphys88 said:


> the yellows are underdosed too.  stick with rips, novos or z for now.



I saw the rips and novos tests, but researched last night for about three hours let me to really want thanks.. coming to find out its going to be impossible for me to get because everyone where i live only know IP, and if you mean z like unclez its a far cry from my yellow under 100 a kit. As far as "rips" and novos, and I'm not asking for sources, but someone should pm me a price range of what these cost.. times are hard 
Of course i would want some seeing as the average of all the tests i have seen double yellows.. its a shame.

And do you really think I should just toss this bunk gray? all 32 bottles?


----------



## keith1569 (Apr 4, 2012)

Damn fake gh!!

Sent from my Samsung Infuse 4G


----------

